# Can't figure it out... bee



## Harmony Hollow (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Nubian doe presenting with bloody urine, pain upon urination, weight loss, and haemonchus. The vet had me worm her thoroughly with Cydectin and give her sulfa drugs. She turned around completely for a month, and now she's back the way she was when we started. Once again she's getting Cydectin, sulfa, and now banamine. She's not getting better this time.

The vet has never said what this could be, and I'm thinking that if it continues she'll have to be put down. Have any of you all had experience with this? Do the worms have anything to do with the bloody urine and pain?


----------

